# Installation problem; FreeBSD 10.1



## jimpa99 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello

I have problems to install FreeBSD 10.1.

1. I put the FreeBSD DVD in place.
2. Reboot the system and start the installation  process.
3. Partitioning and installing source and ports works fine.

Here is when the problems starts :

1. Installing packages

If I install packages from DVD I am told that the CD is in read-only mode. Nothing can be installed.
If try to install packages from an ftp server or over the internet

I get a message like :

"_Attempting_ to update _repository catalogue_ from selected media"

But it stops there and nothing happens. I get stuck exactly there.

Very frustrating. I will try to boot it from a USB card soon.

Does anyone have a clue about this.  I have installed FreeBSD in the past but never encountered anything like this.

Need help.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like you booted the CD instead of the harddisk after the install. What does `mount` say after you booted?


----------



## jimpa99 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just after the installation is finished I can normally install packages. Either from the CD or from the FTP sites. But this time it simply doesn’t work. I have tried to restart the system and tried to install packages again via the bsdconfig(8) command and it still doesn’t work to install packages. Read-only (CD) and  "_Attempting_ to update _repository catalogue_ from selected media" if I try via the FTP sites.

(The CD was ejected)


----------



## jimpa99 (Jul 20, 2015)

In pure desperation I tried to install FreeBSD 10.1 once again but wasn't able to finish the installation.
This time I got these messages during the installation :


```
Error: pkg

Repository FreeBSD install cdrom has wrong package size , need to recreate database.

Pkg : file ://dist/packages/FreeBSD:10 /Amd64/meta.txt no such file or directory.
```

This time I also managed to install basic system but not one single package.

What is this ?

Gosh! This drives me crazy


----------



## jimpa99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Now it works fully.

Did not use bsdconfig(8). Installed packages only from terminal : Log in as root : `pkg install [package]` for all packages I needed. And it works.


----------

